# World City Rebus #14



## debodun (Jul 14, 2021)

Guess the city from the suggested graphic.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Potsdam*


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2021)

Correct again, Pink Biz.


----------

